# Playing with my camera - dogs are being test subjects.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Everything is straight off the camera. 

This will get updated as I drag out different dogs to experiment with. Everyone will get their own comment. There may be quite a bit of gap between those since dragging them out one at a time takes roughly eternity.

Molly's up first.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

These are great. I love the depth of the photos. What type of camera are you using?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

chimunga said:


> These are great. I love the depth of the photos. What type of camera are you using?


It's a Nikon D3100. It wasn't god awful expensive and I like it a lot - though I really need to get some more lenses. As soon as I figure out what I need.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie time 




































...she's having a kind of weird day, okay?


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Really nice photos!! 
-stalking thread for the others-


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Jack


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bug time. 

Bug found a potato. Somewhere. Somehow. She really, really liked that potato. Sadly, the good ones are with the potato.

Pre-potato.



























Post-potato.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And last but definitely not least.

Thud.























































I kinda feel like if you were expecting perfectly framed, full body, or still shots of Thud you're a little bit delusional. I'll take what I can get, but I really do like some of those.

And now, at least for now, I am done.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice photos, Cute pups!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Nice photos, Cute pups!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Great photos! Wonderful quality! My daughter broke the lens on my canon... so I've been using my nikon coolpix and it's killing me because the quality SUCKS lol. Totally jealous of your new toy


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> Great photos! Wonderful quality! My daughter broke the lens on my canon... so I've been using my nikon coolpix and it's killing me because the quality SUCKS lol. Totally jealous of your new toy


I WISH I had the excuse of claiming it's a new camera, but I've had it for about 6 months. I just haven't really taken it off it's 'automatic' setting for everything and have used it primarily like a point and shoot. I only got around to really messing with it today.


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

They are all beautiful dogs and pictures! But man, Kylie is my fave, really lovely! 
Looks like a beautiful day there too. Enjoy!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Rocky33 said:


> They are all beautiful dogs and pictures! But man, Kylie is my fave, really lovely!
> Looks like a beautiful day there too. Enjoy!


Kylie's totally my fav, too. We just don't tell the others.

And yeah, it was a totally stunning day, today. Cold morning, but cool and sunny and breezy for the rest. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

CptJack said:


> Kylie's totally my fav, too. We just don't tell the others.
> 
> And yeah, it was a totally stunning day, today. Cold morning, but cool and sunny and breezy for the rest. Absolutely perfect.


Kylie looks like she has a lot of personality.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

All beauties.  I miss having a nice camera.


----------



## Jadesy (Mar 13, 2014)

Your dogs are gorgeous. I'm always jealous.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

chimunga said:


> Kylie looks like she has a lot of personality.


They've all got a lot of personality, but Kylie's just... Kylie's very strongly Kylie and I can not ever, ever overstate the love I have for that little mutt.



CandyLeopard said:


> All beauties.  I miss having a nice camera.


I wish I was better with mine. Maybe someday. I'm learning. 



Jadesy said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous. I'm always jealous.


Thank you!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Did a few double takes as I was scrolling through Molly's photos--something in her expression still reminds me of Cupcake (despite Cupcake being fluffier, larger/stockier). Maybe it's the coloring or expression. (Need to put up more recent photos that've been sitting on my phone for ages).

But Thud is still my favorite <3 He's gotten so majestic!


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

I love these pics! You're dogs are gorgeous. Kylie always looks so thoughtful. I really, really like Thud.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the close up of Kylie she looks like a super model! [email protected] Bug and the potato


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Great pictures! Jack looks like a body-builder in a couple of them, lol, and...random potato? That's weird, but cute


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

CrimsonAccent said:


> But Thud is still my favorite <3 He's gotten so majestic!


I love Kylie (especially since she reminds me of our new Fiona), but I'm totally obsessed with Thud.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, guys, I totally didn't get notifs for comments to this thread and missed a ton.



CrimsonAccent said:


> But Thud is still my favorite <3 He's gotten so majestic!


He really has been maturing nicely. He's still a big old goofball a lot, but he's a danged nice dog when he puts his mind to it.



Kiwifruit said:


> I love these pics! You're dogs are gorgeous. Kylie always looks so thoughtful. I really, really like Thud.


Thud was a hot mess for a lot of his life, but he's turning into a good boy. And he's not even really ugly anymore, which is a nice surprise! (He was not a cute puppy).



jade5280 said:


> Beautiful! I love the close up of Kylie she looks like a super model! [email protected] Bug and the potato


She really does. I think it's the fur and eyeliner. Bug just... I don't even know what to say about that dog. Dork. 



DGerry said:


> Great pictures! Jack looks like a body-builder in a couple of them, lol, and...random potato? That's weird, but cute


Jack's lost a lot of muscle tone over the past year or so, but he's still got shoulders and thighs that are pretty impressive and a lot of chest. Not bad for an older guy, anyway. 

And yeah. Bug's just a weirdo.



Ferdinand said:


> I love Kylie (especially since she reminds me of our new Fiona), but I'm totally obsessed with Thud.


You are in GOOD company. He's easy to obsess about. A lot of dog and not always easy, but really, really great. Now. We don't talk about the period from 6 months to 2.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome pictures Beautiful colors and wonderful expressions.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Inga said:


> Awesome pictures Beautiful colors and wonderful expressions.


Thank you! I think we all had fun with it.


----------

